# first BLD



## happa95 (Apr 6, 2008)

what was every1's time for their first BLD solve?


----------



## joey (Apr 6, 2008)

5:24.19

I posted here about it..(all those months ago )


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 6, 2008)

9:00.70


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 6, 2008)

I think mine was in the 4:xx range. I really couldn't fathom spending much more time on a 3x3 bld... It did take me a while to get though.


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't know... I just wanted to solve a cube blindfolded, not to be fast. 
The eldest time I remember is 10'30 : http://www.dailymotion.com/Simboubou/video/x2gdym_rubiks-cube-blindfold


----------



## tim (Apr 6, 2008)

>40 minutes. i didn't time the attempt. i even didn't know that there are competitions for 3x3 blindfolded.


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 6, 2008)

Mine was about 26 minutes on my third try. My first two attempts were way off, then somehow I got a successful one. It was one of the coolest feelings ever, to take the blindfold off and see a solved cube for the first time.


----------



## tim (Apr 7, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Mine was about 26 minutes on my third try. My first two attempts were way off, then somehow I got a successful one. It was one of the coolest feelings ever, to take the blindfold off and see a solved cube for the first time.



Yep, that's one reason for me why i started big cubes bld and multi bld, because i want that feeling back. Maybe i get it again in about 1:30h. I'm going to try 22 cubes .


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 7, 2008)

My very first recorded blindsolve was 5:45. You can watch it here.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkOnpR-iico


----------



## Nghia (Apr 7, 2008)

My first one was about 14 minutes

btw nobody wants to celebrate my first 4x4 BLD with me  ?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 7, 2008)

Nghia said:


> My first one was about 14 minutes
> 
> btw nobody wants to celebrate my first 4x4 BLD with me  ?



Congratz buddy!
Way to go, now you gotta skip the 5x5, wait till the 7x7 comes out, and try THAT!


----------



## Nghia (Apr 8, 2008)

Haha thanks Daniel,

My current goal is BLD relay of all my cubes (that's 3 3x3 and 1 4x4 ) and I think I'll try to BLD solve on any cubes I see, so 5x5, you're next !!  (7x7 will be a beast though)


----------



## RobinBloehm (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, I don't want to think about the 7x7 BLD, I will mix up the centers during memo all the time, cause they all look the same


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't wait to try 7x7x7 BLD. I'm probably going to try to have my first successful 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 solves be BLD.

(I'll have to get someone else to finish unscrambling my DNFs when I get them, like I did for Jeff Beltz when he did his first 3x3x3 solve BLD.)


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I can't wait to try 7x7x7 BLD. I'm probably going to try to have my first successful 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 solves be BLD.



me too .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2008)

tim said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to try 7x7x7 BLD. I'm probably going to try to have my first successful 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 solves be BLD.
> ...



Somehow I figured that from you, Tim. I'm surprised you're not planning to do them in relays, though.  (But maybe you are?)


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Good idea, i never thought about that. So i'm going to do a 2x2-7x7 relay . This will probably take the whole day.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 8, 2008)

Mike... you don't need to solve the 7x7 just to rescramble it. If you DNF, just scramble it more!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Mike... you don't need to solve the 7x7 just to rescramble it. If you DNF, just scramble it more!



Yah, that's true, but I want to do it with an "official", reproducible scramble. But maybe I'll do as you say instead until I get my first solve; I'll have to think about it. It would be nice if the first time it was ever solved, it was done blindfolded.


----------



## joey (Apr 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Mike... you don't need to solve the 7x7 just to rescramble it. If you DNF, just scramble it more!
> ...



Solve it until the last move.. then get your wife/kids to do the last move! Then you've never solved it P


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what we did with Jeff Beltz, so he could do his first 3x3x3 solve BLD. That was my original plan.


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



And then he'll get a PLL skip, he didn't see .


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2008)

Just got it 3 days ago! It was about 10 minutes. memo in about 3minutes and got struck for a long time on parity.


----------

